# '05 Altima 2.5 SL starting issue advice?



## gcman (Jul 22, 2010)

I have an 05 Altima with ~90K on it, replaced the battery about a month ago. Pulled into a parking garage today, went to swipe my pass and the engine died. Replaced the battery before because it wouldn't start. Got it pushed into the garage and was waiting for campus services, and tried starting it again. Started up with no problem. My first thought is it would be an electrical issue since the battery is very new, but I haven't taken it in to have the battery charge checked yet. 
A few years ago while on a trip, the engine light popped on in the destination city and after taking it to a local dealer, the O2 sensor was said to need replacing. Never had it replaced because a friend/mechanic said it wasn't absolutely necessary (due to the money it was going to cost).

Anyone have any thoughts or input? Haven't really had any other problems with it recently aside from the non-starting issues that were immediately remedied by the battery swap. 

fyi, I'm not a car guru and know little about them. I do keep up self maintenance on my cars however (oil, air filter, etc) but thats as far as my knowledge base goes on repairing or servicing them. Just trying to get an idea of what might be the problem so I don't get fleeced when I take it in. Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The battery may not be getting charged by the alternator so when you take the car to the shop, have them check the alternator.


----------

